# Vista SL became the EA??



## rollin nolan

The specs for the cross bike I'm considering say it comes with the Easton Vista SL. Easton no longer uses this name. Anyone know which 09 wheel replaced the Vista SL?


----------



## Nick29

the EA50 and EA50SL replaced the Vista and Vista SL respectively. The EA70 replaced the Circuit. Other than that, I'm not sure


----------



## CleavesF

EA90 SL and SLX are Orions and Ascent II's. 

c'mon you guys, its not that hard...


----------



## Nick29

CleavesF said:


> EA90 SL and SLX are Orions and Ascent II's.
> 
> c'mon you guys, its not that hard...


Yeah, I think I saw that at some point. It's just that I'm a poor college student and those are well out of my price range.


----------



## Easton

Easton still uses the Vista, Vista SL, and Circuit names as OEM only wheels, with small changes from the EA50, EA50 SL, and EA70 aftermarket wheels.


----------



## Neccros

If anyone wants to sell their Easton EA50s I need a front but willing to buy a set


----------



## djg714

Anyone knows what's the spoke length is for a front Vista wheel?


----------



## vuong binh

I'm using a Easton Vista wheels, I find it very sturdy and very smooth, but it's slightly heavier than other similar, Easton Vista SL is not that better? Who knows please guide


----------



## V70R

djg714 said:


> Anyone knows what's the spoke length is for a front Vista wheel?



I own a set of Vista SL's, great value for the price with dependable Velomax hubs. 

If I remember correctly, 2mm J spokes, 268mm length. Hope that helps!


----------

